# Free fishing day at Meander Reservoir!



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

I finally got to fish Meander today for the first time in my 36 years and it didn't disappoint. They let 600 people in who clipped out a coupon that was in the paper last week. They had everybody line up by the dam so it was elbow to elbow for the most part. I mostly helped my kids and we caught quite a few bluegill and perch, saw alot of people leaving with some nice catfish stringers and also alot of bass being caught. The gentleman next to me pulled in a nice 6 lb. smallmouth. That place is beautiful I sure wish it was legal to fish there all the time because its 5 minutes away from me. Oh well fun day though and I'll definitely go back next year.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good time! I bet those fish are all willing to bite.


----------



## Raylc (Jul 25, 2008)

Used to fish in there when I was a kid, long time ago. Had to climb the fence. Fish grow old and die there. I saw Muskie that looked like submarines in the creek in the spring. We should be able to fish there. We own it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I sent my slip in the sameday I saw it. I was rather disappointed I didn't get a pass, I really thought I beat the crowd. I want to make a video more than fish. Congrads on the good day!


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

6 lbs is nothing for meander.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Other drinking water supply reservoirs are open to boating and fishing, what makes Meander so special?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

meander must have talked to akron about keeping fishermen out...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Cull'in said:


> Other drinking water supply reservoirs are open to boating and fishing, what makes Meander so special?


Hello hilltopjack,
I'd bet that you didn't see any LITTER, aka TOILET PAPER, CANS, BROKEN GLASS etc. around the lake? 
Did they have any out-houses there?
How-bout "$1,000 litter FINES" signs?

Many times, when I go down to the Mahoning, ALL I do is pick up TRASH!
*How did they deal with that?*


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

KVD jr. said:


> 6 lbs is nothing for meander.


no it is not well mabye for the smallies but i have caught 8lbers in their befor and did they still have the one fish limit two years ago my dad got pulled and they only said you could keep one or mabye 2 fish


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> no it is not well mabye for the smallies but i have caught 8lbers in their befor and did they still have the one fish limit two years ago my dad got pulled and they only said you could keep one or mabye 2 fish


I did see a sign when I pulled in about only keeping one fish but I saw people leaving with full stringers(mostly catfish) and nobody said anything. BTW the guy who caught the 6 pounder threw him back in to get bigger. It was nice not to see trash thrown everywhere like I see at all the other places I fish, I guess thats a good enough reason to keep people out.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I took the kids first year it opened to public (I think 3 ago), great experience. Unfortunately fishing area was crowded and very weed choked.
Anyhow, I still think they should have lottery system to use whole facility for fishing and hunting.
I know this has been brought up numerous times, but I wish it true. Just have many guidelines and strictly enforce them.
It would create lots of revenue and job opportunities.
BUT it is nice not seeing people contamination.

hilltop, It would be great it's in our backyards.
A 6# smallie is very big in my book!
I've "heard" there are some mammoth crappie in there also. I'm talking 17"+, 2" across the back!!!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Anybody on here have any pictures
Of fish caught ?? I would love to see


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

My Grandpa helped plant those pine trees in there if they opened that place it would be burned down in one week if not less and i live in Columbus where the drinking water is crappy the water up there is way better to drink right out of the faucet. Those are pike not muskies but it is possible and you can sneek in if you dare but if you get caught there is a fine.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> Anybody on here have any pictures
> Of fish caught ?? I would love to see
> 
> 
> "fish all day , every day"


No I didn't catch anything but little sunfish and perch nothing big enough to take a pic of, and I thought it might be weird to ask somebody else if I could take a pic of their fish. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

No I'm asking if anyone on the sight was there and caught anything worth taking a picture 


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

That lake always catches my eye when driving over it. Such a awsome lake with some dead timber in one area and the stretch of pines on the other. Very clean looking. Bet there are some monsters in there! I say keep it off limits (except for the coupon day). 

Any one know the main river that runs through it? if any.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

fishngolf said:


> Any one know the main river that runs through it? if any.


Meander creek, comes from the south heading north. If you travel Rt. 224 east bound, from Canton way, you'll cross over it before you get into Canfield. It's right past Rt. 45 on the bottom of the hill.
As teens we used to seine that stretch for minnys.

I think it's the outflow of Diehl lake.


----------

